# Urgent Hamm website



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Just to let you all know, we havent run out of seats yet, thanks to serpentkid100 on this forum who thought it would be a good idea to try to spam out loads of seats whilst using his and another college mates emails (twats) the available seats have been used, for now

I am sorting this, but allowing my host to save all the files first

So, Bicton college boys, well done !

And yes, I can prove this if anyone thinks I am creating problems by naming and shaming, IP addresses and email traces are great little things !

ANyway, anyone wanting to book seats, give it a while and all will be fine

Thanks, Tony


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, if you had to pay a deposit to actually secure the seat it would eliminate most timewasters?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Tony

Send me their details i have the college number, i am sure they will like to sort this out with the silly little boys


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes we did go that route on the last trips, but thought we would give people the chance of booking seats and payin on payday, which a lot of people seem to have made use of.

I didnt reall think that anyone would have that much time to mess around booking up so many seats, but did include field checks just in case.

Seems that Sam and his mates just sat typing in different names etc for the fun of it.

Having said that, I did code the site in such a way that full traces are kept, thus allowing me it ID the silly boy within minutes of becoming aware.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oh how bloody pathetic..
sorry


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Tony

Can you email [email protected] all of the details, he is head of The IT dept and said they take a very dim view on any student using their dept in this way. Normally they would expell any student abusing the college in this way


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

i really don't see the point in them doing it... do they have a gruge or something? or are just jealous they can't go? soo immature... are they going to get banned from the coaches for doing it?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

gecko-kus said:


> i really don't see the point in them doing it... do they have a gruge or something? or are just jealous they can't go? soo immature... are they going to get banned from the coaches for doing it?


Oh Yes most definately, they will go straight on the banned list


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Oh Yes most definately, they will go straight on the banned list


good i should hope so too!!! hope this put's off other people messing it up for you and everyone else trying to book seats.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i agree - if we had done that at col we would be expelled.

pathetic


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

*Update*

Ok, site all sorted now

Sam and Lewes are in deep trouble with the college and possible thier other mate aswell.

Oh, and by the way, you accepted our terms and so are legally liable to pay for the seats, so thats £5625 you owe us !


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> Oh, and by the way, you accepted our terms and so are legally liable to pay for the seats, so thats £5625 you owe us !


Nice one!!! if they don't pay you send the college the bill:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol, that woudl be great!

gives a bad name to us young-uns though.. 



gecko-kus said:


> Nice one!!! if they don't pay you send the college the bill:lol2:


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> gives a bad name to us young-uns though..


i don't think it does... i know there are some twats out there but they always get their just deserts.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ok well aslong as people dont think all 18/19s are liek that - i am certainly not!! *sniff*


gecko-kus said:


> i don't think it does... i know there are some twats out there but they always get their just deserts.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Thats the big problem with the net, and all these social sites etc,

Many just dont seem to grasp the fact that its not a toy.

What they do and say online has an impact

Yes, these two were no doubt 'just having a laugh' but it has caused a few small issues, put the booking of seats beyond anyone who was trying to book at the time and caused some extra work

The biggest worry tho, although they may have been to thick to relise IP address could be logged, even though the home page displays it, they surly cant be so thick as to use thier real email address ! or can they ! lol

Serpentkid admitted it was him and his mates on msn then flew off and logged of here at the same time.

Never mind, I will let steve deal with it now


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> ok well aslong as people dont think all 18/19s are liek that - i am certainly not!! *sniff*


lol, we will soon find out in march !! :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe i am actually scared... lol the amount of people who dont like me... lol.... and the amount of people who are older.... im scared lol..


my brother is so sweet bless him - he is scared too... he said..


''do they all have tatoos andall smoke and look like goths lol..''


awwwwwww


BE NICE!! hehe 



purejurrasic said:


> lol, we will soon find out in march !! :whistling2:


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

wish we were going to hamm in march  but hopefully we will have a table at the september show thanks to martin booking us a table there in march


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I tell you, some of them who go on this trip 'look' real mean...

But to be honest, they are the nicest bunch of people you could meet.

Last time the driver commented about two passengers, 'erm, are those two going?' he asked looking at two huge 'brick s**t houses !

After we got back the driver (who owns the company) said he would welcome our party any time, they are a great bunch.

So, dont let look worry you.

Thats the good thing about this trip, your not alone in a strange place.

There is a whole buch of weirdos going with you !


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe!! still scared!!! i need a guy to look after me - a big guy!!.... graham and my brother.... lol
only person i know is diablo and faith!!


purejurrasic said:


> I tell you, some of them who go on this trip 'look' real mean...
> 
> But to be honest, they are the nicest bunch of people you could meet.
> 
> ...


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> I tell you, some of them who go on this trip 'look' real mean...
> 
> But to be honest, they are the nicest bunch of people you could meet.
> 
> ...


 
Nige, whos tony talking about


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

they shud b banned off the forum imo


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Dont worry about it Gina you know me and Faith  plus i think i was more hated than you and we all got on fine well the ones who actually spoke to me anyway lol.




freekygeeky said:


> hehe i am actually scared... lol the amount of people who dont like me... lol.... and the amount of people who are older.... im scared lol..
> 
> 
> my brother is so sweet bless him - he is scared too... he said..
> ...


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Tony - In regards to the immature behavour of these two muppets i'd proceed and send them the bill after all they did agree to terms and conditions. Maybe others will think twice now before trying to ruin it for others.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe 
ok thank you!!1


we will stay near you!!!1



Diablo said:


> Dont worry about it Gina you know me and Faith  plus i think i was more hated than you and we all got on fine well the ones who actually spoke to me anyway lol.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> hehe
> ok thank you!!1
> 
> 
> we will stay near you!!!1


Lol no worrys but don't touch any leos they are mine


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol.. no more rooom at the in for leos...
only a mack thats all 


and not that u will


but leave all the rhacs alone..
they ALL mine.

lol



Diablo said:


> Lol no worrys but don't touch any leos they are mine


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> lol.. no more rooom at the in for leos...
> only a mack thats all
> 
> 
> ...


its cool im only after leos lol


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

hi all, well i agree with diablo send they s :censor: the bill.
freekygeeky hope this helps you im 43 and crapping my self :lol2: and tell your bro i do smoke ave got tattoos love slipknot but not a Gothic 



im a skin head :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: im looking froward to seeing you all


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

the keeper said:


> hi all, well i agree with diablo send they s :censor: the bill.
> freekygeeky hope this helps you im 43 and crapping my self :lol2: and tell your bro i do smoke ave got tattoos love slipknot but not a Gothic
> 
> 
> ...


haha cool 8)


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> lol
> only person i know is diablo and faith!!


Lucky for you  I don't know anyone on here.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

lol   well ive got tattoos and i smoke so does faith lol  But we arent scary Actually i might be dangerous but thats what the rumours were lol.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Diablo said:


> lol   well ive got tattoos and i smoke so does faith lol  But we arent scary Actually i might be dangerous but thats what the rumours were lol.


oh stop it you, ur just strange!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what a pair of tw*ts, immature as fook.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> oh stop it you, ur just strange!


Lool tony the cheak of it


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

who :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Nah am no scared a people just scared of being the silent one in the corner that doesn't talk to anyone  .If you wanna see a Brick s**t house you should see my friend Paul...hes only 16 and gets into the pub no problem the jammy get.


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

well i only jonnydotcom :whistling2:


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

Well if it helps I'm 34 don't smoke have tattoo's an I'm a door supervision by nite an store security by day.

An I'm crappin it never been to a foreign show before an cant speak a bit of German so it should be fun watchin my tryin to haggle prices


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> hehe i am actually scared... lol the amount of people who dont like me... lol.... and the amount of people who are older.... im scared lol..


LOL Me and Lucy (intravenous) are 19/20


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yay!!! lol well me 19 graham will be 20 and my brohter just turned 14 


Robbie said:


> LOL Me and Lucy (intravenous) are 19/20


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im scared!! lol


the keeper said:


> hi all, well i agree with diablo send they s :censor:
> freekygeeky hope this helps you im 43 and crapping my self :lol2: and tell your bro i do smoke ave got tattoos love slipknot but not a Gothic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe well i cant speak german im scared ..... really scared.

but my brother has just started german at college - so he can say hello for me!! lol


jonnydotcom said:


> Well if it helps I'm 34 don't smoke have tattoo's an I'm a door supervision by nite an store security by day.
> 
> An I'm crappin it never been to a foreign show before an cant speak a bit of German so it should be fun watchin my tryin to haggle prices


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

i think i may be 1 of the "biggest" at 6' and 20st of solid flab, tattoos, smoke and also was a doorman, however as i have had an op on my spine all anyone needs to do is run 5 steps and they are out of range of my walking stick (dont use it that much but will need to take it to hamm so i can stay vertical :lol2: plus it has a nice pewter cobra head as a handle)

btw as i am scottish i will talk to anyone and most wont understand me, as for talking german try my line " Excuse me do you speak english? "
thats as much german as i know : victory:

ps XXL is for the little people!


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

ps XXL is for the little people

love that line :lol2::lol2:


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

:lol2: hamish im about the size of your walking stick :lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> Thats the big problem with the net, and all these social sites etc,
> 
> Many just dont seem to grasp the fact that its not a toy.
> 
> ...


Well something like your website is costing you money with the spamming. So it causes a massive affect. And also stops people who want to go to hamm from doing so because they think the coach is all fully booked. I hope they get what they deserve tbh :S


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

why don't take them with us to hamm and leave them there of cores take all there cash and passports of them there and see how funny that is :whistling2:


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

the keeper said:


> :lol2: hamish im about the size of your walking stick :lol2:


then you should pay half price :lol2:


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

the same price for all so that wouldn't work m8 :lol2:


----------

